# A color eReader is coming



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just saw this on Twitter... a color eReader

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20012145-1.html


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Colour would be nice but not essential in a dedicated e-reader. I'll be waiting for an e-ink version. Also, I'm all for portability, but at 5" I think this screen is a little too small. Interesting though.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm sure there are lots of people out there (not necessarily here) who really want the color capability of their e-reader, but I love my Kindle and its e-ink. It's so easy on my old eyes.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Color or not, the driving thing for success for an ereader is the availability of books to be read. Amazon has the books.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Colour would be nice but not essential in a dedicated e-reader. I'll be waiting for an e-ink version. Also, I'm all for portability, but at 5" I think this screen is a little too small. Interesting though


I'm betting a 5" screen will be usable. I have Sprint's EVO with a 4.3 in screen and the Kindle for android app on it. It is quite usable. I actually read a book all the way through and it was not bad at all. Not the same experience as my DX but not bad either.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The 4.3 inch evo screen gives about half the area of the 6 inch screen on the kindle.I've found mine quite useful for reading using the android kindle app.

I don't see anything appealing about this color reader though. What book files for which color is useful are available on it? A big outfit like amazon can generate content or draw it to something they are pushing, but this small company doesn't have that sort of clout.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's LCD. . . .don't see it as Kindle competition.  I pretty much have what it offers with my Kindle App on DROID. . . . . .For long stretches of reading. . . .I like the e-ink.  (Incidentally, Sony does have a 5" screen version called the "Pocket Reader".  It's e-ink."

And, as was mentioned:  Amazon has the books.

Still. . . .the more competition, the better for us!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's LCD. . . .don't see it as Kindle competition. I pretty much have what it offers with my Kindle App on DROID. . . . . .For long stretches of reading. . . .I like the e-ink. (Incidentally, Sony does have a 5" screen version called the "Pocket Reader". It's e-ink."
> 
> And, as was mentioned: Amazon has the books.
> 
> Still. . . .the more competition, the better for us!


I'd say so, Ann. Look what competition has done so far! Who'd have thought the price of Kindles would drop so drastically? Not I. (Glad it has, though.)


----------

